# Looking for WGSL breeder in SE PA



## steij (Dec 12, 2011)

We had a dog from a West German showline and everything about her was exceptional. Steady and confident, beautiful temperament and pretty, too. We just lost her to cancer. I really like the black&red combo, though my wife is open to just about any color.

We're in the Philly suburbs and are looking for a puppy. We want another female, she'll have to be good with people, kids, dogs and cats. We'll do initial obedience and maybe more depending on what the dog seems to want to do. The last one did some tracking "work," after our puppy obedience instructor noticed she was good at it. It was mostly play for her, but she loved it. I know you can't guarantee everything in terms of temperament with a puppy, but starting with good parents and a good breeder takes some of the anxiety out of it.

Anyone have any recommendations is SE PA/central PA/DE or NJ? Northern VA or MD or even NY would be OK. We'd like to keep the search fairly local. But if anyone knows of anything, anywhere, we'd really appreciate the help.

We've been in contact with our last dog's breeder, but they retired a few years ago. We should have gotten one before they stopped, but one dog was all we wanted to handle at that time.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You can't go wrong with Chris Stump: Vom Silbersee German Shepherd Dogs

Or if you decide shipping is an option with Robin: Huerta Hof German Shepherds


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I also would recommend Chris and Joe....

another good option for shipping is DracheFeld.com - a few board members have been very pleased wiht their pups from this kennel

Lee


----------



## Snarly (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow, both have gorgeous dogs :wub:.



GSDBESTK9 said:


> You can't go wrong with Chris Stump: Vom Silbersee German Shepherd Dogs
> 
> Or if you decide shipping is an option with Robin: Huerta Hof German Shepherds


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not real familiar with PA geography but I believe Gayle Kirkwood (Kirchenwald) is in PA somewhere.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

300 miles away from philly in Pittsburgh....

T Floyd also does some show lines and is in NJ - von Floyd Haus...think his website is just tfloyd.com

Lee


----------



## steij (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone. This gives me a great list to start with.

If anyone else has anything, please keep them coming.


----------



## Noles20 (Dec 27, 2011)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> You can't go wrong with Chris Stump: Vom Silbersee German Shepherd Dogs
> 
> Or if you decide shipping is an option with Robin: Huerta Hof German Shepherds


Where is Chris located?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Vom Silbersee German Shepherd Dogs

Nanjemoy, Maryland (45 min. south of Washington D.C)


----------



## Noles20 (Dec 27, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Vom Silbersee German Shepherd Dogs
> 
> Nanjemoy, Maryland (45 min. south of Washington D.C)


Thanks!


----------



## Noles20 (Dec 27, 2011)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> You can't go wrong with Chris Stump: Vom Silbersee German Shepherd Dogs
> 
> Or if you decide shipping is an option with Robin: Huerta Hof German Shepherds


In your sig you have a link to what seems to be a great breeder that is within driving distance of SE PA. Just curious why you didn't mention it to the OP?


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Kirchenwald kennel was one of my top 3 pick when I was looking for a pup, I love Kirschental dogs.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Noles20 said:


> In your sig you have a link to what seems to be a great breeder that is within driving distance of SE PA. Just curious why you didn't mention it to the OP?


OP was looking for show line pup...Caroline has working line...and yes she is a great breeder.


----------



## Noles20 (Dec 27, 2011)

dawnandjr said:


> OP was looking for show line pup...Caroline has working line...and yes she is a great breeder.


Thanks. I see that now after re-reading it. I guess I focused on the part about doing obedience and tracking with the new dog.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Eichenhalle is a showline kennel around State College PA 

Lee


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Kirchenwald kennel was one of my top 3 pick when I was looking for a pup, I love Kirschental dogs.



Two very different kennels!!!!!!!! Kirschental is a long established German kennel which was originally all herding and is now a showline kennel which titles some dogs in HGH.....no relation at all to Kirchenwald which is a WGSL kennel in the US who does not use Kirschental lines. 

If you want Kirshental lines - Alpenhof in Canada, not far from Buffalo NY and Traumhof in MA have these lines.

Lee


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

:headbang::hammer:

You are right Lee. The kennel I was thinking about with Kirschental dogs is TraumHof. 




wolfstraum said:


> Two very different kennels!!!!!!!! Kirschental is a long established German kennel which was originally all herding and is now a showline kennel which titles some dogs in HGH.....no relation at all to Kirchenwald which is a WGSL kennel in the US who does not use Kirschental lines.
> 
> If you want Kirshental lines - Alpenhof in Canada, not far from Buffalo NY and Traumhof in MA have these lines.
> 
> Lee


----------

